# Houseguest!! :)



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Our friends went to a wedding in Canada so my bf and I are reaping the benefits    their new amazingly wonderful puppy!!! She is a piece of cake!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Awww! How cute! I love that particular coat color/pattern on GSPs. Both look like they're having fun with each other!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice pics!! Looks like they are enjoying each other's company. What fun! ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I love GSP's, great pics ;D


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful pics - what a cute houseguest


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Awww awesome pics! Looks like they're having a great time!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

How adorable - she is beautful and of course Otto is such a handsome boy! Looks like the are getting along quite well. As redrover noted, love her coat/pattern. Enjoy!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

You guys are not kidding! She is so adorable and her personality is simply amazing. Talk about a cuddle bug! She is so lovey and kissy. In fact, the three of us are cuddled on the couch together while my bf is at petco for some bully sticks! Her face is smushed on my cheek. I feel kind of guilty, Otto isn't used to sharing his parents!! :-[

She is the first GSP I've met, she certainly makes me want one! She's a very special puppy. It's been fun having another puppy around... My friends can take their time coming home


----------

